# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  есть частично не работающее железо. Возможно ли восстановить?

## Kaban4eg

1. есть мать Epox 9npa3 Ultra.
 Проблема в следующем. При включении на индикаторе на самой матери сразу горит FF, на мониторе ничего нет. Ресет не помогает. Выключаю. не включается. вырубаю БП. включаю - тоже самое. Раза с 10 она запускается. проходит все тесты и все нормально работает. перегружаю - все ок. после выключения все приходится делать заново. Что можно с этим делать?
2. есть видюха Asus GeForse 7600GS
 Включается - в биосе все нормально показывает. уже на загрузке Windows начинаются артефакты. Когда загружается полностью - начинает моргать монитор, если запустить что-нибудь из 3D игрушек, перестает показывать напрочь!но комп реагирует на нажатия. Тоесть выключить наощупь можно!

Если кто знает,что делать - подскажите!

----------


## KRen

Попробуй другой БП

----------


## Kaban4eg

бп пробовал разные. не помогло проблема в каждой железяке отдельно.

----------


## Jack_killer

1. а) Посмотри конденцаторы.
б) замени батарейку на БИОС.
2. а) посмотри конденцаторы.
б) проверь контакт радиатора с чипом.
в) а вообще скорее всего проблема с памятью на видухе (лечить дорого и на этой видухе бессмысленно)

----------

